# Morrowind, Vista



## hkrandom (Jan 30, 2008)

I am trying to run Morrowind on Vista as well, i have what i thought was the GOTY edition, but im not sure if it is (it has 3 discs, Morrowind, Bloodmoon and Tribunal) i installed it last night and tried to play it when it was trying to load the game it said that some .exe files were 'too large' and needed to be resized or the program would be shut down, i let it resize the files (there was about 20 of them) and after that the game tries to continue loading but just crashes, i have tried running the game in compatibility mode to no avail, i have also tried to run as an administrator and it still doesn't work, i reinstalled just the morrowind disc and the same thing happened, is there ANYTHING that i can do at all to get this game running, i purchased it thinking it would work... and now it seems that my money was wasted...


----------



## hkrandom (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: [SOLVED] Morrowind and Vista*

This issue is not solved at all, the issue i am having is NOT with my DVD drive... it is happening after the install when i attempt to launch the game... that is when my issue occurs... what would be nice... is if there is a patch for the game for it to run in vista... if this is available... then where can i find it ?


----------



## Digifiend (May 8, 2008)

*Re: [SOLVED] Morrowind and Vista*

Two problems ended up in the same thread - only the second one was "case closed" as I put it. Please post a screenshot of your error message.

System specification as listed on Wikipedia:

Windows ME/98 - 128 MB RAM 
Windows XP/2000 - 256 MB RAM, 500 MHz Intel Pentium III, Celeron, AMD Athlon or better processor, 8x CD/DVD-ROM Drive, 1 GB free hard disk space, DirectX 8.1 (included), 32 MB Direct3D compatible video card with 32-bit color support, DirectX 8.1 compatible driver, and Hardware Transform & Lighting support, DirectX 8.1 compatible sound card

That sounds like Vista isn't officially supported. Check http://www.elderscrolls.com


----------



## ff33333333 (Sep 25, 2008)

*Re: [SOLVED] Morrowind and Vista*

there is a certain order the expansion packs need to be installed in. its in the book.

i had this problem, then looked in the book.


----------

